

Windows 10 shaves off gigabytes with selective system file compression - bane
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/windows-10-shaves-off-gigabytes-with-selective-system-file-compression/

======
dozzie
Nice, maybe it will fit under 30GB space, becoming installable for disposable
virtual machines.

